# Kochhut als Logo



## Leik (23. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne für meinen Partyservice ein Logo gestalten bzw. selber entwerfen. Es soll in die Richtung eines Kochhutes gehen. Genau genommen eigentlich bloß die Konturen eines Kochhutes. 
Er sollte ungefähr so aussehen wie im folgendem Link.
http://www.gilde.ch/press_logos.asp
Diesen kann ich nicht nehmen da dieser Hinweiß unter dem Logo steht.
Wie soll ich vorgehen bzw. was soll ich machen damit was vernünftiges dabei raus kommt und auch so dynamisch wirkt.

Mfg und danke schonmal im vorraus.

Leikam Christian


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. November 2006)

Ist mit Pfaden eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Wenn es aber auch noch gedruckt werden soll wäre eine Vektorgrafik die bessere Wahl.

Alex


----------



## josDesign (23. November 2006)

Mit Illustrator zB. kannst du dir ganz einfach sowas zeichnen.

Solltest du Hilfe benötigen für die Umsetzung kannst du dich bei mir melden. Helfe dir gerne!


----------



## Leik (23. November 2006)

Danke. Ich habe aber leider keinen Illustrator sondern nur PS 7.0. Ich schraub die Auflösung auf 1800 x 3200 pixel mit 300 pixel/inch. Wie schon geschrieben bin ich um jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## helaukoenig (23. November 2006)

Kannst dich auch bei mir melden, habe meine Schulungsteilnehmer schon bergeweise Kochhüte zeichnen lassen und muss sagen, dass man im Illustrator schon mit 5 Punkten ordentliche Ergebnisse hinbekommt.
@alexandergross: für mich gehörten Pfade und Vektorgraphiken eigentlich immer zusammen. Habe ich da bisher was falsch verstanden?


----------



## helaukoenig (23. November 2006)

Gut, aber auch in PS kann man Pfade und Formen anlegen. Pfade lassen sich dann auch als Auswahl laden und dementprechend füllen, das erhöht das plastische Aussehen.


----------



## josDesign (24. November 2006)

zeichne es im Photoshop und dann könnt ichs dir auch nachzeichnen im illu...

wie du willst!


----------



## Leik (24. November 2006)

Mein Ergebniss. Find ich ist ganz schön geworden.


----------



## helaukoenig (24. November 2006)

Ja, ganz schön, wirklich. Aber was uns jetzt noch interesseirt: Wie hast du es letztendlich dann so schön hinbekommen?


----------



## Leik (24. November 2006)

Danke, mir fällt mein Herz vom Stein  
Ich habe mit Pfaden gearbeitet und alle schön angepasst. Hab bisher nur wenig mit Pfaden gearbeitet, wobei die ja echt genial sind. Dann mit Filter Verzerrungsfilter und Verbiegen gearbeitet. Learning by doing halt.  Mir war nur wichtig das man auf den ersten Blick einen Kochhut erkennt und keine Bischofsmütze. Obwohl es ohne die Falten in der Mitte ein wenig ähnlichkeit damit hatte.


----------

